# 2009 Bi-Xenon w/ LED DRL



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

I picked up my A3 back in 2008 and they told me they weren't sending them out with Bi-Xenon head lights yet. Sadly, I was impatient and wanted my new car, I just took it home with standard halogen.
My question is, would it be worth it to do the retro-fit from halogen -> bi-xenon? I've had it priced in upwards of $3,500+ (that's painful to hear seeing as how the package from factory is only $1,800







) but that was a few months ago and prices could have possibly gone down from availability.
Also, I haven't had a chance to inquire about this yet but, do the dealers offer parts for what you might need in doing this? Other than adapters needed, of course.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here you go: Bi-Xenon/LED Headlights - Retrofit- Audi A3(Facelift)


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: 2009 Bi-Xenon w/ LED DRL (Wkbrdfiend)*

^^^^ there ya go


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

sooooo nice


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Here you go: Bi-Xenon/LED Headlights - Retrofit- Audi A3(Facelift)










Good man! I didn't think to look there, just got a pricing from you guys over at OEMPlus and I sat at a stalemate since I couldn't fathom putting out the money for the retro-fit at the time.
This seems to be the way to go, very good information for anyone in my situation!
Just a little overhead for the auto-leveling but still a great price.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Oh hey! Didn't even realize you guys were now distributing for Kufatec in the US.
The bi-xenon/LED headlight retrofit and the auto-leveling kit are the only 2 items required to do a complete retrofit from halogen -> auto-level bi-xenon headlights, correct?
Also, since you guys are now distributing for them in the US, does that mean I'll be able to use my OEMPlus coupons?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wkbrdfiend)*

OEM E-Code Bi-Xenon retrofits can be had for under $1k USD. IM me if you want my overseas contact. His name is Jens and can be looked up on AudiZine as well. 
I'm skeptical of the LED retros above. The gold trim is horrible.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

^^^ 
I am interested in this contact please. That a nice hook up if its a complete kit for under 1k. How bad is the install (know the front clip has to be removed) and vag com-ing? I think someone posted the code changes somewhere on this site.


_Modified by sabba at 4:21 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think those are gold, more of a reflection off a chrome finish


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_^^^ 
I am interested in this contact please. That a nice hook up if its a complete kit for under 1k. How bad is the install (know the front clip has to be removed) and vag com-ing? I think someone posted the code changes somewhere on this site.

_Modified by sabba at 4:21 PM 3-16-2009_
 
nick to do this retrofit you'll need a new hood, front bumper, and fenders if im not mistaken since they are the facelift headlights.








drew im sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*

thanks man. yeah I thought he was talking about the pre-facelift retrofits. This is a lot cheaper price than the $1900 price listed on other sites. I googled Jens' name and sure enough found his posts. I will contact him when the time is right. Thanks for the info Drew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

IM responded. My pleasure! Always good to have a few over seas contacts!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Also, I emailed Kufatech regrading these LED headlights. I suspect that they are aftermarket kits that fit the 2006-2008 cars. I also inquired about the gold trim. Will report back findings.


----------



## EndlessWinter (Mar 17, 2009)

If they are gold trim I would love to see a pic of them on an IW S-line... if anyone happens upon one...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (EndlessWinter)*

confirmed that these are retro only for 2009 models w/o LEDs from the factory. I did not get confirmation on the gold trim.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

I know there's a DIY on the wiring and coding for the Bi-Xenon retrofit but, does anyone have any information on the auto-leveling installation?
Word is, it's advised not to do it because the work involved but, is it really that difficult? Is there intensive modification that needs to be done?
Any info is helpful.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_I know there's a DIY on the wiring and coding for the Bi-Xenon retrofit but, does anyone have any information on the auto-leveling installation?
Word is, it's advised not to do it because the work involved but, is it really that difficult? Is there intensive modification that needs to be done?
Any info is helpful.


this noob would like to know too. I







my halogens.


----------



## timelessplasma (Feb 25, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO TAKE THE GUYS OUT AND PUT IT INTO THE PRE 09 HOUSING.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_Oh hey! Didn't even realize you guys were now distributing for Kufatec in the US.


Yep, different company but same office.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_The bi-xenon/LED headlight retrofit and the auto-leveling kit are the only 2 items required to do a complete retrofit from halogen -> auto-level bi-xenon headlights, correct?

Correct.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_Also, since you guys are now distributing for them in the US, does that mean I'll be able to use my OEMPlus coupons?









Sorry, no.









_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_OEM E-Code Bi-Xenon retrofits can be had for under $1k USD. IM me if you want my overseas contact. His name is Jens and can be looked up on AudiZine as well. 
I'm skeptical of the LED retros above. The gold trim is horrible.

Pre-facelift is no problem for under $1k. The gold is a reflection. We have this kit in stock and it's direct '09 fitment.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_I don't think those are gold, more of a reflection off a chrome finish

Bingo.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_
Pre-facelift is no problem for under $1k. 


orly? so i have an 06 with halogen and i can get the kit for 1k USD? thats all i will need?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Pre-facelift is no problem for under $1k. The gold is a reflection. We have this kit in stock and it's direct '09 fitment.
I am confused as you have the pre-facelift bixenon retrofit listed on your site for $1,900. 
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...=1021


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
orly? so i have an 06 with halogen and i can get the kit for 1k USD? thats all i will need?

The kit is $2k, including the levelling stuff:
This is what you'd be looking at on an 06-08 car:
http://kufatec.com/index.php?m...d=656
Without the levelling sensors it's cheaper but you will not get levelling (obviously) nor will you get AFS (the lights cornering with the car).
You will also need the rearview mirror and switch if you want auto headlights.
A few other people have swapped in the factory bi-xenons already, if you do a search you should find some hits. 
I'm doing it too, only I was collecting parts and then "stalled" the project over the winter. So far, I've gotten the bi-xenons assemblies themselves (no ballasts or bulbs were with them) the ballats and the light switch. I still need the bulbs, the harness, and the rearview mirror. I wanted to do the autolevelling at first as well but I don't think I will be given the cost


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi'sRevenge)*

Email jens and he will likely get you the pre09 bi-x for under 1k shipped w/ harness. Leveling and AFS are totally not required and I have not ever once felt the lighting was inferior to the halogens. Love the bi-x. My favorite mod.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Email jens and he will likely get you the pre09 bi-x for under 1k shipped w/ harness. Leveling and AFS are totally not required and I have not ever once felt the lighting was inferior to the halogens. Love the bi-x. My favorite mod. 

I IM'd his vortex account but no reply yet. Do you have a better way to email him?
So basically you are saying I can get this retrofit minus the autoleveling sensors and AFS(??







) to save on cost....whats the function of AFS? So basically with your current set up Drew, the lights do not "look" in the direction of a turn...right? Any other differences in your s/u compared to the complete OEM retrofit?
TIA to my newness, just want a heads up before I jump ships.


----------



## timelessplasma (Feb 25, 2009)

I HAVE BIXENONS STANDARD. AUTO LEVELING WILL BE HARD TO INSTALL AD REQUIRE MAJOR HOURS. FRONT AND REAR LOWER SUSPENSION ARMS ALL HAVE THE SENSOR ARM. YOU MIGHT BE BETTER OFF WITH NO AUTO LEVELING SYSTEM. IT IS PROBABLY MORE TROUBLE THAN ITS WORTH.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (timelessplasma)*

Quick MS_Paint rendering...








EDIT: here's the other side! God those headlight look....


























_Modified by Rogerthat at 10:04 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (timelessplasma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timelessplasma* »_I HAVE BIXENONS STANDARD. AUTO LEVELING WILL BE HARD TO INSTALL AD REQUIRE MAJOR HOURS. FRONT AND REAR LOWER SUSPENSION ARMS ALL HAVE THE SENSOR ARM. YOU MIGHT BE BETTER OFF WITH NO AUTO LEVELING SYSTEM. IT IS PROBABLY MORE TROUBLE THAN ITS WORTH.

thanks. I guess this is audi's way of saying "knuckle head, you should have spent the money on this option to begin with".




_Modified by sabba at 8:09 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

Sent your Jens email via IM. 
My Bi-x's do not move at all. But they cast a very bright range and are superior to the halogens IMO. Plus they look wicked cool.


----------

